# short cycles on clomid (21/22 days)



## marzipanned (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello, 

I've had several cycles of clomid and I'm not 100% certain whether I'm ovulating or not (good follicles, progesterone scores around 28-29 so just short of the magic 30!) In any case my cycles have been very short - mostly 21 days, 22 at the most. So even if I am ovulating and even if the egg is getting fertilised there's no way it'd have any time to implant.

I was just wondering whether anyone else experienced anything similar? I'm wondering whether there's any point carrying with this and whether I should just push for gonal f sooner rather than later.

Thanks


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

I would start taking temperatures to see if there is actually shift in temperature, indicating ovulation. If that doesnt show up, it would mean it isnt working for you. If the thing turns out to be a very short luteal phase, and the egg no chance of fertilisation because of that, there can be taken additional measures to lengthen that, by either progesterone supplements of vitamin B6 for example. Did you get any kind of follow up from your GP, like scans and 21 day bloods?


----------



## marzipanned (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Alvy,
Thanks for replying.
I get really good monitoring at my clinic - day 12 scans (which always show follicles 18mm+, so I know I haven't ov'ed before then) and day 19/21 bloods. Typically day 19 I have progesterone up around ovulation level and by day 21 it's down to 5 or 6. 

I've always been wary of temping because I was under the impression that women with PCOS get temp charts all over the place, and I thought it would just stress me out even more! But maybe I should give it a go. 

Also interesting to hear that Vit B6 can lengthen the LP (as my clinic is very weird about progesterone supplements for some reason).


----------

